

Chinese court rejects Apple lawsuit over iPad name - gldalmaso
http://www.reuters.com/article/2011/12/06/us-apple-china-idUSTRE7B52EB20111206?irpc=932

======
rplnt
One, quite important, fact is missing in this article. That is, that Apple
bought the trademark in 2009 from IP Application which is Proview's child
company. So this ruling was actually about validity of that sale.

------
ww520
The firm has trademarked the name since 2000 and Apple is suing to get the
name?

